# Robot Fursuit?



## Lewi (Nov 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever tride doing a robot fursuit? Like TheBeast76's character?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 14, 2009)

We discussed feasibility of a TheBeast76 suit in this thread:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=36604

As far as I know, nobody has taken a whack at making a robotic feline costume. I for one would like to give it a try (only in equine style) but the current lack of a huge, well-equipped shop to work in pretty much negates that.


----------

